# poljot de luxe automatic 29 jewels all stainless steel



## samun (May 17, 2012)

I have new joy, I could add to the collection, poljot de luxe automatic 29 jewels all stainless steel, the mechanism 2415

У меня новая радость, я смог добавить в свою коллекцию, poljot de luxe automatic 29 jewels all stainless steel, механизм 2415


----------

